
How I keep my mom updated on my travel schedule with Python, Twilio, and GCal - robinske
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2018/06/how-i-keep-my-mom-updated-on-my-travel-schedule-with-twilio-and-google-calendar.html
======
corodra
Am I the only that read this and thought, “or you can do what people have been
doing for thousands of years and just have a fucking conversation with your
mother every once in a while.” A relationship with a parent that includes a
dynamic where the parental figure enjoys knowing where the offspring is at,
normally likes having a conversation more than once a year. Pick up the phone
and fucking talk to her? Pretty sure you have the technology to accomplish
that. Seems easier too.

I’m all for ridiculous projects that automate things in unnecessary ways. Kind
of like that girl that makes those terrible robots on YouTube. Awesome stuff.
But this whole never talking to people thing is getting out of hand. Like,
talk-talk. With your voice and face. This post just helps proliferate the
concept of “maybe it’s okay to never hold a conversation longer than 30
seconds and consider myself socially intelligent because I have a bunch of
friends on social media and watched a 5 minute youtube video on how to be
socially intelligent.”

By the way, that’s not okay. In case you were wondering. Get some sun and talk
to people. You have anxiety because you don’t talk to people and think
computer screens are your friends.

~~~
ggg9990
Parents love to see kids indulging their interests/hobbies. I'd be very
excited if my daughter made a computer program to tell me where she was. That
doesn't mean we wouldn't ever have another conversation.

~~~
zachlatta
When I was in high school and getting involved in student hackathons, I wrote
a similar program to keep my parents updated with my whereabouts when in
different cities.

Both my parents weren't technical and had very little idea what I was actually
doing at these events. This was a great way to engage them & they told me the
conversations we had around it helped them better understand what I was doing
with my time.

